
Digital license plates are now allowed in Michigan (read comment) - anfilt
https://www.theverge.com/2019/1/17/18187338/digital-license-plates-michigan-allowed-rules-legal-price
======
anfilt
So I also find the bill, and I found the text of the bill kinda of amendment
concerning. It explicitly allows tracking. Text below.

"As used in this subsection “digital registration plate” means an electronic
display that is mounted on the rear of a vehicle in place of a registration
plate issued by the secretary of state. Any data collected by the department
or by a vendee selected by the department through the use of digital
registration plates is the property of the department. Any use of data
collected through the use of a digital registration plate is nonexclusive and
is governed by this act."

Source:
[http://www.legislature.mi.gov/documents/2017-2018/publicact/...](http://www.legislature.mi.gov/documents/2017-2018/publicact/pdf/2018-PA-0656.pdf)

